# Episode 19: Some Kind Of Wonderful / Pretty In Pink / Lucky Number Slevin



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Jeffrey and Stan take it back to the 1980’s for a pair of John Hughes classics, and should put to rest nasty rumors of all DVD Marquee hsts liking everything they see once one of the boys gets finished working a so-called “Lucky” movie over.
*Titles Covered:*
Some Kind of Wonderful
Pretty In Pink
Lucky Number Slevin
Technorati Tags: Bruce Willis, DVD, DVD Review, John Hughes, Lucky Number Slevin, Podcast, Pretty In Pink, Some Kind of WonderfulCopyright © 2006 *The DVD Marquee - A DVD Podcast*. This Feed is for personal non-commercial use only. If you are not reading this material in your news aggregator, the site you are looking at is guilty of copyright infringement. Please contact [email protected] so we can take legal action immediately.Plugin by TaraganaDownload Standard Podcast

More...


----------

